# Menzerna Po85rd 3.02 Intensive Polish - IN STOCK NOW!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Shirley's back and ready for action :thumb:

*Stocks are in*, get em before some else does......

Reg Hollis is in my warehouse and keeps trying to take boxes of it for himself.. NO REG..... put them back..... 

Johnny


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Need bigger arms. Can't carry everything out......

Menzerna? Check.
Green clay? Check.
Grey clay? Check.
Drying towels? Check.
Gilmore? Check.
Snow foam? Check.
Jet seal? Johnny's run out!

Get the Menzerna while its hot people, next week I'm going back to clear him out!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Reggie, I was starting to think that no one could see this post!!!

LOL

Johnny


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Johnny, do you do the 250ml sample selection on Menz stuff, i know its not on your site.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Placed order 

Website tells me it is out of stock :doublesho :doublesho Please dont tell me you have sold it all all ready !

I really need some to :buffer: my BMW!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

TriBorG said:


> Placed order
> 
> Website tells me it is out of stock :doublesho :doublesho Please dont tell me you have sold it all all ready !
> 
> I really need some to :buffer: my BMW!


Refresh the page (F5) that should sort it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I got mine today too


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Clean And Shiny said:


> Thanks Reggie, I was starting to think that no one could see this post!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Johnny


I saw it don't worry about that


----------

